# Grass or DIY livery urgently needed in Cheshire



## faerie666 (30 January 2014)

I currently keep my horse at the yard I work at, unfortunately this is no longer an option 

I live in Plumley, near Knutsford and work just outside Tarvin, so anywhere vaguely along the A556/A54 would be ideal (ie. Davenham, Sandiway, Budworth, Delamere etc).

I would ideally like grass livery or DIY with the option of 24/7 turnout at least in Summer, a manege, and storage for my things. Anything else is a bonus. I would prefer a small quiet yard, but am willing to consider anything.

I have looked at cheshirehorse.co.uk, liverylist.co.uk, liveryfinder.co.uk, and Preloved, so I have a few numbers to call, but I was hoping someone on here might know of somewhere that isn't advertised on any of those, and also which yards to avoid.

Thank you in advance for any replies!


----------



## Penny Less (30 January 2014)

Try a post on the Regional board section if you haven't already


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 January 2014)

I know somewhere next to Somerford. Is that too far?


----------



## faerie666 (30 January 2014)

PoppyAnderson said:



			I know somewhere next to Somerford. Is that too far?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, but sadly, Somerford is about 20-25mins in the opposite direction to work, I start at 7am and finish 5.30pm, so it just wouldn't be feasible to get there twice a day


----------



## faerie666 (30 January 2014)

Penny Less said:



			Try a post on the Regional board section if you haven't already
		
Click to expand...

Already done, but I'm not sure how much traffic the regional board gets, so I thought I'd post in here too


----------



## Flame_ (31 January 2014)

Arley Hall do grass and DIY livery.


----------



## webble (1 February 2014)

There was an ad for both in tarvin on pre loved a week or so ago


----------



## noodle_ (1 February 2014)

Mines at arley  more than happy !!!


Folly farm at budworth if not???


----------



## faerie666 (1 February 2014)

Thank you everyone so far, I did think about Arley as I know the place quite well and they do have brilliant facilities,  but it said on the website that there is a waiting list for DIY, and the grass livery sounds more geared towards youngstock/retirement, not horses in work. If I can't find anything else, I will definitely call them


----------



## faerie666 (1 February 2014)

webble said:



			There was an ad for both in tarvin on pre loved a week or so ago
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I must have missed it when I looked the other day, will check again


----------



## MileAMinute (1 February 2014)

A place on Townfield Lane in Tarvin has grass livery, with a school I think! Can't help much more than that though it was an old livery who moved there.


----------



## faerie666 (1 February 2014)

MileAMinute said:



			A place on Townfield Lane in Tarvin has grass livery, with a school I think! Can't help much more than that though it was an old livery who moved there.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, thank you, that sounds promising, I'll see if I can find it and drop a note through the letterbox, if I can't find out a phone number!


----------

